# Help!!



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, we have no idea why our puppy is acting the way he does. Lately he doesn't may do his business once maybe twice a day and that is when he is taken for a walk in our neighborhood park..he used to go right outside in the yard and now will not. Another thing he does is pee without warning in the house. Up until a few weeks ago, he was very good at going to the door when he had to go out and yes, he would go in the yard. We have a phrase " be quick" and we do pace back and forth in the yard. There are some days he doesn't go at all until afternoon. Any ideas? Or should a vet be called?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I couldn't tell what you meant about do his business. Do you mean pee, poop, or both? How old is your dog? I'm afraid I don't have good advice, because I'm not sure I understand; however, if your dog/pup is peeing unexpectedly in the house (appears like he is surprised or going frequently), I would have him checked by a vet. It is always a good idea to rule out a UTI or other health issue when habits change unexpectedly. How is your dog's behavior? Eating, playing, and drinking normally? Have routine or work schedules changed?


----------



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

peeing in the house maybe once in a while, but for example today... took him out @5am...nothing, starting around 7:30am every 15-20 minutes until I had to leave @10am. He didn't do a thing..pee or poop. When my boyfriend returned home around 1pm, he took him outside...nothing. But as soon as he went upstairs to do something he pee'd in his crate. Hasn't pooped yet and its after 5pm. Our puppy is about 7 months old. no idea what is going on.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Is he drinking lots of water? How is his appetite? Is he eating normally?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If he is housebroken. Take him to the Vet ASAP!


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I think myself and someone else mentioned on another thread that you started that a trip to the vet might be in order...

Hopefully he gets better soon


----------



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

he is eating and drinking normally. these past couple days he started back to his normal routine. we think its a behavior issue more than medical. thanks for the help!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Peeing without warning in the house a behavior issue! That is pure spite! Especialy if he did it multiple times. Very hard to belive it's a behavior issue. I would look deeper, if it happens again.


----------

